# The intense smokey chocolate brown eyes



## SQUALID (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Do your base, primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow fallouts.









2. Put a brown base of your choice on the eyelid to get
a deep brown color. Creme shadow, eye
pencil, whatever you've got and like. 








3. Put a thick layer of dark brown eyeshadow on your lid.








4. Put a brown shadow in the crease and blend it up
towards the brow and down into the dark brown.








5. Put an even darker brown shadow in your
crease to deepen that brown even more.








6. Put the brown in the lower lash line,
from the inner to the outer corner of the eye.








7. Now put the dark brown on the
outer third of the lower lashline.








8.  Draw a thick brown eyeliner on your
upper lid and brown liner on your waterline.








9. Put a highlighter of your choice under your
eyebrow and the inner corner of your eye.
Fill in your brow and do your mascara. Done!







Thanks for watching!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful...Thank you


----------



## n_c (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent tut!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you so much I gotta try this out. I've been dying to do this look and now I know. Thank you again


----------



## aaj83 (Jun 30, 2009)

gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



which colors did you use??


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 30, 2009)

the colors look great w/ your eyes!!!! nice tut


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 30, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!  What color did you use for the dark brown?


----------



## SQUALID (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you all!

I haven't told you the colours because you all should use something that you personally like, not something that I've chosen. But if you really want to know, the darkest brown is Coffee from MAD Minerals.


----------



## fintia (Jun 30, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw this on your blog ;p


----------



## MissResha (Jun 30, 2009)

i have been searching high and LOW for a brown THAT dark, thank you!!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

Very helpful!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 3, 2009)

This one is great, thank you.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

beautiful! nice tut


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 3, 2009)

Thx for posting! Well done!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2009)

You are fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 3, 2009)

Pretty.. really plays up the colour of your eyes!


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!  
The colors work beautifully with your skin and eyes


----------



## Green girl (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Jul 4, 2009)

I Like This Look!!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

simple but beautiful, really pretty


----------



## andreaa (Sep 2, 2009)

nice job.thank you


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

absolutely fabulous!


----------



## xtonyax (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deedeedee* 

 
_absolutely fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I agree!


----------



## c-marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gorgeous. Thank you for the tut.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Sep 13, 2009)

This super beautiful! I sure will try this.. once i get my hands on eyeshadows lol only have one l'oreal HIP duo n thats it ..


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

Just love it, choc smokey is my favorite day look


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deedeedee* 

 
_absolutely fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 








 i agree


----------



## gujifijian (Dec 25, 2009)

wow didn't know that u can achieve a smoky look with dark brown eyeshadows. The look u got going on is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Dec 28, 2009)

i love ur tutorials ... and ur features r amaaaaaaaaazing <3


----------



## Chloevien (Jan 15, 2010)

Easy but really dramatic.


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

this looks gorgeous on you - I on the other hand tend to look like a panda when I attempt these looks!


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

i love it!!


----------



## joybelle (Apr 14, 2010)

So pretty! Thanks.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Nice tut!


----------



## Geraldine (May 24, 2010)

love this tut. Thanks.


----------



## phatkat (May 25, 2010)

thanks for this look.. love its simplicity .. pretty


----------



## AHautePassion (May 28, 2010)

Killer! =)
too bad i think i would butcher this look 
what products did you use?


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

This is very pretty! Thanks for posting


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 24, 2010)

Gorgeous XD


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for posting this!! I love smoky looks that can be achieved using only a few different things. This is simple yet really pretty. I'm often impressed by your looks and tutorials, I know I have at least a few bookmarked. Thanks again!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice! theres something about matte brown smokey eyes that are so beautiful!


----------



## VickieG (Sep 4, 2011)

Love this look- Thank you : )


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it, thank you..


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats really pretty!


----------



## alyxo (Sep 30, 2011)

Very pretty and simple, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 3, 2011)

Love it


----------



## litelity (Oct 6, 2011)

Very pretty! I have a quad of brown shadows that I just have no Idea what to do with. I'll definitely try this tutorial later. Thank you!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 10, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL <3 thanks so much for sharing! your eyecolor is stunning, miss


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 13, 2012)

Pretty! Thanks a lot.


----------



## anne082 (Jul 13, 2012)

chocolategoddes said:


> the colors look great w/ your eyes!!!! nice tut


  	i totally agree


----------



## Aubreyszepesi (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful shades on blue eyes! Nicely done.


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Really pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2012)

GORGEOUS, JUST GORGEOUS !


----------



## ashley2011 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love to learn from the best. Thanks.


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow. i need to try this one.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 10, 2013)

I love it when the darkest color is on the lid instead of the crease. Such a sophisticated look, but still on trend.


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

LOVE this. Simple but looks so great. Will have to try this for work.


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 4, 2013)

This is amazing I  have to try this


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 5, 2013)

Now I need to find my black eyeshadow


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

I must try this makeup !


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

Viola


----------

